# Another wood PC case project



## energyweapon (Apr 2, 2007)

I noticed some wood PC mods are far more attractive than those “lightening” or “painting” mods. I listed some of them below, which is far away from completed.

Now I am going to start my own. The basic idea is to build a wood “face” on an old steel case. Why I want to do that? - Most of the wood cases listed below are really pure wood for the case, which is of course the whole point of woodworking. However, a case of only wood is not good for EM shielding, which not only reduces system stability also not good for any person close to the system. Most metal cases do an excellent job to block system generated EM radiation inside and environmental EM noise outside. The drawback of metal cases is they are lack of characteristic and difficult to be mixed into your furniture collection. The case that I am going to build is try to have a furniture looking and decent performance of a normal metal case.

I chose pine board for the case to keep the cost down. I am going to use 1-1/8 board for top, bottom, front and back and 5/8 for side panels. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/details.php?id=43
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article237-page1.html 
http://www.fortunecity.com/skyscraper/nova/229/woodenpc/
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article644-page1.html
http://www.voidedwarranty.com/PC_Case_Reviews/p2_articleid/46
http://www.techimo.com/forum/t176643.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/EAGGY1YGSCEP287G7L/
http://home.no.net/flops/modd.htm
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/442
http://www.waiteworks.com/case1.html


----------



## energyweapon (Apr 4, 2007)

*Materials*

These are what I am going to start with. An old steel case and two pieces of laminated pine boards.


----------



## energyweapon (Apr 4, 2007)

Just learned how to post images!


----------



## energyweapon (Apr 5, 2007)

Cutting board.


----------



## Protius (Apr 6, 2007)

can't wait to see it when it's done


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 6, 2007)

Good on you mate, try something different. There is only so much you can do with paint, there are so many other materials out there that can be used.


----------



## energyweapon (Apr 9, 2007)

Tenon and mortise


----------



## limelight7784 (Apr 12, 2007)

Best of luck with the project! To me personally it still just screams fire hazard.. although after reading the second link, how he built it.. the temperature wasn't too bad. Always thought of wood as an insulator... then again, I have been wrong before.


----------



## energyweapon (Apr 23, 2007)

still ongoing


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 23, 2007)

You wont have to worry about it getting stolen since it probably weighs a lot. 
Cool Idea though.


----------



## energyweapon (Apr 23, 2007)

Sure, especially not many people can tell what it is from outside when it is done. Haha^^


----------



## energyweapon (Apr 29, 2007)

a little bit assembly


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

Not to say anything about your build, but it seems a bit long.

Very well done so far though.


----------



## energyweapon (May 1, 2007)

Sorry for the delay and thanks for being patient.


----------



## a111087 (May 7, 2007)

wow, wish i could do that with my pc


----------



## energyweapon (May 13, 2007)

panel


----------



## energyweapon (May 13, 2007)

cooling fans


----------



## energyweapon (May 13, 2007)

(almost) ready for painting


----------



## ex_reven (May 13, 2007)

where do the front fans vent to?


----------



## energyweapon (May 14, 2007)

It goes down.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 14, 2007)

Nice workshop and tools. Thanks for posting. Good luck with completing. Personally, I don't like the case... way too complex and not elegant enough... but I can see it's made with a lot of time + care and you get credit for that!


----------



## ex_reven (May 14, 2007)

energyweapon said:


> It goes down.



ah i see, very good


----------



## energyweapon (May 19, 2007)

In the finishing room


----------



## energyweapon (May 22, 2007)

System in:
C2D E6600
Asus Commando
Crucial Ballistic Tracer 2GB
MSI fanless 8600GTS


----------



## energyweapon (May 22, 2007)

HDD has not arrived yet. 80GB IDE for testing. Too bad, the huge heat sink on the video card block the 1st PCI slot, the sound card won't be able to get in.


----------



## energyweapon (May 22, 2007)

Side panels on. The wood panels are being painted (still wet).


----------



## energyweapon (May 23, 2007)

Finally finished!


----------

